# Worst Deal You Ever Made ?????



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

After reading Lenbone's post about selling his vintage babies (59' 175,and his 63' Tele) for very little. I bet there are quite a few of us that have let go some REAL current high dollar guitars for very cheap. But sometimes even when the deal was going down you might have had an inkling, a quezy stomach. Just something that told you...I shouldn't be doing this. but you did anyway. now this may pertain mostly to the (ahem) older members of this Forum, but i'm sure there are some of the younger members that have had similar experience.
Here is mine.
Back in about 74'-75'. I traded a 57' Tele (all original) that I paid $175.00 for, for a 59' dot neck ES-335 in a original custom colour (Candy Apple Red). Pretty good eh? But a few months later, I was lusting after a Gibson Explorer. The originals were so rare, most people had never heard of them let alone seen them. I had only seen two of them. Rick Derringer with the Edgar Winter group and Eric Clapton. I had to have one. As things would have it, Ibanez came out with the Destroyer. a 50's gibson Explorer copy. Kalua Music in Scarborough (remember them?) got one in and (here it comes) I traded the 59' 335 for the Destroyer. I was pretty happy at the time. The Destroyer was a $400 guitar and mine only really cost me $175.
Now the Ibanez was a good guitar and those original models are getting to be sort of modern vintage now and command a healthy price. But dot neck 59' 335's are approaching 30K now. And add to that a custom colour and it sends that price north quite a bit. 

So what guitar(s)/amp(s) did you let go, only to kick yourself in the ass, time after time for selling them ?????


cheers
Pete


----------



## rideough (Mar 5, 2006)

I traded a 68 Vibrolux reverb for a Peavey Envoy in '92. I wnted more distortion. It makes me sick to think about it now...the Fender goes for about $1600US while i could get a 90's Envoy for a hundred bucks


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*bad deals*

Oh My god !!! I'm getting sick just reading this stuff ....what fools we were!!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The worst was trading my '55 Les Paul Special (in '68) on my '64-ES330.
They gave me $300 trade in. I think I'd paid $225 for it. It had the brown cali girl case too. sigh.
Next up would be the '56 Tele. Can't remember what I sold it for. Not much.
Or maybe the '57 Strat I didn't buy (it was $250) when I opted for my Clarke ($225).
The '68 Goldtop Les Paul ($325 I think) - I didn't care for the 'gold'. I'd kill to have it now.
There were a few others, I'm probably blocking them out.

Ok, I think I'll go downstairs now and be depressed.


----------



## nacho_grande (May 7, 2006)

in 1993 I gave my admira hand made spanish classic guitar for BOSS HD-1 distorstion pedal. I wanted to hear some dist. from my shitty squier strat. Damn.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

dwagar said:


> The worst was trading my '55 Les Paul Special (in '68) on my '64-ES330.
> They gave me $300 trade in. I think I'd paid $225 for it. It had the brown cali girl case too. sigh.
> Next up would be the '56 Tele. Can't remember what I sold it for. Not much.
> Or maybe the '57 Strat I didn't buy (it was $250) when I opted for my Clarke ($225).
> ...


that's the spirit, drink those troubles away.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*bad deals*

I am sure we are not the only ones that have done these stupid deals,which reminds me of another stupid deal i did,,,I had a Marshall Bass Head that I got for next to nothing,and it didn't have any distortion(remember in the late 60's early 70's everybody wanted lots of Dirt)? so I traded that for an Acoustic guitar amp with the built in EQ (REMEMBER THE BLUE ONES)? I was impressed because it had a huge bottom Cab, What a fool I was !!!--Lenny


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For me it was the deal I couldn't make. When I was 16 (1966) I borrow this 1956 Les Paul Gold Top with P90s for 2 weeks. But I had to give it back when I couldn't come up with the $110 to buy it.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

My 1962 Jazzmaster. I sold it for...God, I can't talk about it anymore! Excuse me while I step out


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

1964 blackface Super Reverb near mint with cover- $200.
We needed a carpet for our apartment back in 1973.


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

*I know your pain*



big frank said:


> 1964 blackface Super Reverb near mint with cover- $200.
> We needed a carpet for our apartment back in 1973.


74 Gibson Les Paul Custom and a Peavey amp for....a fence.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

big frank said:


> 1964 blackface Super Reverb near mint with cover- $200.
> We needed a carpet for our apartment back in 1973.


A former bandmate of mine sold his 65/66 super reverb for around $250 back around the time or so. He also sold his 65 Tele for around the same price. He got married and his wife didn't want him to be a _rock star_ anymore Told him what his tele was worth about 6 months ago - I'm sure I saw the colour disappear from this face.

However, the bass player still has 63 Jazz Bass.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this thread hurts...LOL
BUT misery loves company so here it goes..

Stuff I no longer have...

Hofner "Beatle bass"
1966 Gibson EBO bass
Mini Moog
Fender Rhodes 88 piano
Honer Clavinet
Hammond B3 and Leslie

OK...a lot more stuff but its starting to hurt just thinking about it...

Still have my 1977 Jazz that I bought new and my VOX Continental Organ that I'm trying to sell...


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*microfrets*

back in the middle 80's a co-worker traded me her microfrets guitar and hard shell case for a radioshack keyboard. A couple of years later I traded the Microfret and a harmony acoustic on a Maderia acoustic ( Guild entry level guitar ) plus $75.00.....

two summers ago in the Guitar Shop in Kingston, ON... I spotted the same Microfrets model selling for .......................... $2,800.00 .


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*bad deals*

See what I mean? Man thats gotta f#%@*& hurt .


----------



## highwayjones (May 26, 2006)

*ouch*

Sorry to hear the horror stories about long lost gear.
I sold a Vov Essex bass amp to Long and McQuade for a Traynor Bassmaster II and a twin 15 cab that I bought from Kalua back in the 60's

The rodies (the drummer an I) dropped the cab in a drunken moment and cracked the speaker so it had to go.

Never sold a bass as I'm left handed and it takes forever to a any good quality bass to play. So I have the following and these are all left handed 
65 beatle bass, 67 gibson EB-3, a US made fender pbass, a japan made fender Jazz bass, a vantage which Im selling by the way, a fender strat, and a gibson sg

highway

:rockon2:


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

A Fender California series Strat I won at L&M I traded for a Mexican Fender Tele. I wanted a Tele soooo bad I outright traded an $800 guitar for a $400 at a Tom Lee. The Tele was not even close to the quality of the Strat and had the chunkyist neck.


----------



## jazzalta (Aug 3, 2006)

'65 Hofner beatle bass for $50.00.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

The first was a Gibson Nylon string I bought from a girl in grade 7. $25 sold it 2 years later for 75.

Bought a 57 pale blue white neck Strat $150. Left home and my buddie had it. He stripped off the paint and painted the head stock black. A good job but....

Sold that in 1969 for $300 and a 63 SG Special that I sold for $350.

Bought a 68 tele in 77 I still have it $425 was pricey at the time but I liked it. Still do. Same with the Grammer acoustic.

I had a friend moving away with young kids offer me his 68 or 69 Les Paul Goldtop with P90's and his 63 Strat for $600. FOR BOTH. I didn't like either.

I don't know where the Paul went but another friend still has the strat. I shoulda damnit.

Another guy would of traded me his old Guild blues bird for a lawn mower. It was nice but I needed my lawnmower.

The ones that got away, what are you going to do.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Back in about 89 I had stopped at a little hole in the wall bar in the boonies and the owner had a red gibson acoustic that he would let a select few play in the bar. On another visit I asked about the Gibson and was told that the neck had been snapped . Long story , I bought it from him for $150. I knew nothing about old Gibson's at the time . took it into the shop and was told it was a plywood guitar that someone had carved the gibson logo on the headstock. They did a good job of it though. I got my money back . Sad story was the owner bought the guitar from his brother ! Can't trust anybody !!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I traded an early '70's Tele in on a Marshall JCM900...probably got about $400.00 trade in value. I passed on a mint condition early 60's candy apple red Fender Jaguar because I thought the $350.00 price tag was too high (of course this was in '80 or '81)


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

That one must of hurt:smile:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

When I was 19 (many, many moons ago) I traded my brother a 60 something tele that was kind of beat up looking for a shiny, tabacco sunburst, Univox LP copy. Seemed like a good deal at the time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well at least it stayed in the family, unless he sold it as well.


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

ok,how 'bout this one,A awesome little epi les paul for a 6 pack of pilsner and a bag of parsley!!!Man Rock"n"Roll did some damage to me when I was younger...lol


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well at least it stayed in the family, unless he sold it as well.


 He kept it for a while but has long since left the family.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Worn out*

When I was very young...........17 or 18 I had one guitar which was a Les Paul Deluxe......this would have been the early eighties..................anyway I played constantly every chance I could and In about a year and half I wore out the frets on this thing. I didnt know anything about fretjobs or anything so I ended up selling it for a few hundred dollars thinking it was finished........
Ahh youth............that thing would be worth a few bucks now............I remember buying it for 900 bucks at L&M .....because of some belt buckle scratches on the back.
There is no way you can buy a decent Les Paul for that kind of money anymore.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Traded my '57 Strat for a Mansfield SG copy (I did this around 1976).


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

bluehugh2 said:


> Traded my '57 Strat for a Mansfield SG copy (I did this around 1976).



OUCH !!!!!:sport-smiley-002: :sport-smiley-002: :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine was a '56 Les paul all origional exept for a pro refin top for $500.
...hindsight is always 20/20...


----------



## monster (Sep 19, 2006)

had a new 76 lp gold top that I was making installments on(back then you could take it home after a small down payment)after paying for a year or so,i still was a coupla hun short.it was selling for $749.I lost my job and the guy at the music store said I could return the gibby and he would credit me what I had put into it.I wanted an ibanez lp in white,but he couldn't get me one so I settled for a white Ibanez sg copy with all gold hardware.it was a sweet player,but I was moving to vancouver and needed some cash,so i traded the Ibanez for a pound of weed.I now have a dozen guitars and will not sell,trade or give away any until I die.


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

Well back in the Eighties ( remember those days LOL )I was playing bass and had this old Fender P bass, maple neck, cream body and was pretty beat up. If memory serves correct it was a late '70's or early '80's and I fell victum to peer pressure from the band and sold it in for some Jackson pos with an eighties paint job,and turn down headstock.I don't think Jacksons are junk IMO they made some awesome stuff but this thing was a pos!Thats the first part of the bad deal. Twenty years go by, I'm at this pawn shop in T.O. and would you believe MY BASS is hanging behind the counter (just as ugly and beat up as I remember)but beautiful in it' own way! I'm blown away,my buddy is telling me it's not mine I'm dreaming or on drugs!But you just know, I know it's my old bass,pull it down and and give it a few plucks,Yup it's my old bass.Now the sad part,late on a Saturday,no money and Credit card racked to the limit and without a deposit they wouldn't hold it.Sunday was a very long day!Monday finally comes get back just after noon and its GONE!
I still laugh at the irony,maybee it'll come home someday

D.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Now that was a sad story.

You'll find that P Bass.

How much did they want for it?


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

1970-71? 4 bolt maple neck custom color Blackie/Hendrix Startocaster for a Fender Lead III back in the early 80's. AAAAAARRGGGGGGGGHHHH!!! (value of the lead III now-500 to 700 dollars; value of the Strat now- 5 to 7 THOUSAND, probably way more..10 thou is more like it. I hate to think about it.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Gone but not forgotten*

'58 strat for $400 in 1973
'74 Les Paul for $400 in 1982
'63 Fender Super and '64 T'lux for $500


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

As we speak I am making a horrible deal on E-Bay,there is 1.5 hours left on my Gibson and I am about to get soaked .I never sold anything on E-Bay before and didnt know all the little tricks and tip's used to help one get there desired price,so I am about to lose 500$ on a guitar that I have had only 2 years.For some reason It is very hard for me to sell my Guitars I have had sooo many over the 20 years I have been playing but it never get's easier,and getting soaked due to my own ignorence rub's salt in the wound.
Anyway's I'm done now,just needed place to raise a beer and remember all the lovely guitars that didnt deserve to leave such loving owner's.
Take Care
Aaron


----------



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

In 1972 I bought a '59 Tele for $150. A year later I traded it even for a 4 channel tube Traynor P.A. head, 'cause the band I was drumming for at the time needed P.A. Value of that P.A. head now....$300-$400 MAYBE. Value of that Tele now...I don't even wanna think about it !!! There were all KINDS of really good axes floating around at the time. If we only knew then....


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Could go on all night about the Guitars & amps I wish I never sold and what I sold and traded them for. But I had an old Drum machine and I sold it for money one day for 20 bucks not realizing what it was worth because for Rock etc it sounded like garbage. The thing was a Roland TR-909 and go for over $1000 on Ebay now usually. Very high demand In Electronica and techno type music. 

:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Not really a bad deal but more or less dishonest sale people..I must have spen a few thousand dollars on guitars when I was an early teen..Not once did a salesperson say "look, quit buy these cheap low end guitars. Instead buy something of decent quality and playablity and you'll be happy" Instead I brought 10 crappy guitars when I could have had a decent guitar!


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

*buy high sell low*

In 2000 I sold my JCM 800 (blonde) with 4/12 cab for $250.00. Shortly after I sold my 71 Les Paul for $300.00. I can’t believe I did that but at the time I needed the money......or maybe I was drunk.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Major bummer man, all I can say is I wish I had been around when you sold it. None


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

In '94 I traded in my '69 Fender Precision at L&M in Oshawa as partial payment for a new LP Standard. It needed some work but it was a player and it still had the original case, finish, ashtrays and thumbrest. I thought, at the time, they were pretty generous giving me $350 allowance for it as I had only paid $215 for it in '84 (and maybe they were, I don't know what prices were like at that time).

/slaps self

Oh well, I forgot to to throw the ashtrays in the case so at least they provide a visual reminder for me anytime I think about selling some gear.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Worst Deal*

Anyway I think I got this thread started so...I had a 1959 Gibson ES-175-D (the D I think was Deluxe Plated Pup's etc.) and bought it for $600.00,, I think it was in that price range.I got it from one of my fathers pals,and he used to play it in "Roy Corans Big Band".I had owned it for about 6 years,and found myself in some financial troubles so decided to part with some of my "Girls" Meaning Guitars !!The first to leave was my '63 Tele It was like a Natural Cherry finish all original.I paid $400.00 for that one in 1987,I bought it off a guy I worked with at Bombardier.The happy part of this story is that the guy who owns these Wonderfull Instruments is not only a well seasoned jazz musician,Music Teacher,He's also a guy I can call pretty well anytime and ask to visit the "Girls" and he will gladly bring them over for a few days,,or I can visit them !---Lenbone.


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

I've got to tell you guys that this thread is making me feel a whole lot better about a 1976 LesPaul Deluxe in wine red with cream binding and cream pickguard that I sold about 10 years ago. 

I had bought this guitar used in a private sale back in 1980 for $550.00, soon after that, I the stupidly got the bridge pickup rewound by Seymour Duncan for a hotter sound, I think that that probably cost me appx.$85.00 at that time and would have been a negative thing as far as devaluing the guitar since it was no longer in stock condition.

Anyways, about 10 years ago I decided to sell this guitar and I wasn't up on the rising prices on LesPauls so I put an add the the local paper and listed it for $650.00

Of course the phone rang early in the morning and a guy(the early bird) said he was coming over to look at this guitar, he shows up at the door, tries out the guitar, (he could only barely manage three cowboy chords) and asks me if I'd take $600.00 for it! 
I told him that I was firm on the price though. 

He then pulls out his checkbook and right there I told him that I wasn't going to take any chances on a check and that I wanted cash. He agreed and went off to the bank to get some cash out of the ATM. At this point I'm already having pangs of seller's remorse and I'm starting to realize that maybe I'm making a big mistake here but I felt like I was already into it to deep already.

Of course, while this guy is getting his cash, the phone starts ringing off the hook. There's all these guys chomping at the bit to throw more money at me but I was in a very awkward position at this point and didn't think that I could bail on the deal(I guess it was a deal at that point?) with the early bird buyer, plus I just wanted to lock my door and hide with my guitar at that point and call the whole thing off. What a dope!:tongue:

Anyway, the guy comes back with his $650.00 and I hand him the guitar. He didn't seem really all that happy to be buying it either, just kind of a dull guy that could hardly play the damn instrument, what a waste! I don't know how to describe it, I think that it was a combination of guilt and also feeling a bit foolish when I gave him the guitar, strange! 

Ever since then, I've always regretted selling that guitar even though I didn't really get hosed like some of you poor fellows did, maannnn! I feel bad for some of your experiences but it at least makes me feel a lot better knowing that there's been far worse trades/sales then some of the ones that I've been involved in. Thanks for sharing!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

*Worst deal you ever made?*

I bought a Brand new Boss GT 5 from L&M in 98 for $1079.00. Now thats just stupid!!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I sold a 1964 Mustang and a 55-59 Tremolux for $250. In 1976. 

It was to my brother when I quit playing. He still has the Mustang. The Tremolux he sold to a friend for $500 a few years ago. It needed a LOT of work and the guy had another only 3 serial numbers apart. The agreement was that he couldn not sell it. The guy still has it.

Oh, I bastardized the Mustang. It now has two HBs instead of SCs. But it plays like hell.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

In the mid-80s, I traded my pre-CBS tele for a terrible Fender cutaway acoustic when I was going through my Bruce Cockburn phase. The store owner tried to convince me that I should keep the tele, but dreams of folk superstardom blinded me to his wisdom. 

The Fender lasted maybe a year, and I've spent the last 20 years trying to find my tele.


----------



## Tomfoolery (Apr 8, 2007)

*Goodbye Hiwatt*

I paid $1200 Can for a Hiwatt 4x12 speaker cab with 100 wt Hiwatt Head . Beautiful British Sound but large & heavy ! Desperate for money and still in need of a smaller amp, I sold the the head for $400 and traded the cabinet for a crappy little Peavey Encore amp. I feel sick just typing this in........


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

only one I ever regretted.....to this day... is:












61 es 345 bigsby, mint...mint mint....!!!!! but needed to put some money on a house, and you can't live in a gtr...................wish I coulda lived in that one....oh well, the smell alone of that gtr was undescribably textbook perfect vintage....I'm not gonna get into the sound and playablity and tone......I'm weeping as it is !! lol


----------



## AllThumbs (Apr 8, 2007)

How about this, not something that will haunt me for ever but a sucker deal nonetheless. Fender Eric Johnson Strat plus $1000 for a Vintage Reissue strat. The guitar plays like a dream but still not a good deal, it is one of those things that you wonder "what the hell was I thinking?". I have to sell it now to rid myself of the memory.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

My story is sort of balanced.
My first (and only) guitar. It's playable, and well, got me into guitar, but I'd kill to have something better .


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

My body is physically rejecting the things i'm reading on here right now. I actually have a giant chest pain seeing all these beautiful tele's going for so little.

Ugh, I'm gonna go drink some tea...


----------



## Guitar Cellar (Jun 23, 2007)

*Worst deal I never made*

Way back in 1981 I went to purchase a guitar as a Birthday present to myself. I go into a shop in Monton and I see one of those koa bodied, neck through el degas's, gold hardware, two early dimarrio super distortion buckers, coil taps and brass hardware including the nut. The old man at the shop did his best to sell me a ( Are you ready for this ) 1958 gibson 335, for about the same price as the el degas ($649.00 ). I told him, why should I pay that much for an old guitar when I can have a new one for the same price, ( I was only 21) His final statement has stayed with me all these years ( One day son, this guitar will be worth a lot of money ) Yeah right, I remember thinking to myself ( About as much as my 10 year old car in the parking lot, a 1971 Mach 1 Mustang) as I gave him the money for the degas. I will admit that the el degas is nice, and yes I still have it, if just for the gall factor. About 8 years later when I started collecting guitars I called the shop where I had seen the gibson (wishful thinking) and inquired about it. Of course it was long gone, however for what its worth the owner did remember me. Nice Huh. Rick


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread is honestly difficult to read. Lucky for me, I'm too broke to miss out on vintage gear..


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Guitar Cellar said:


> ........... ( About as much as my 10 year old car in the parking lot, a 1971 Mach 1 Mustang) ............... Rick


Hi Rick, fellow NB-er, yeah, that car would be worth as much as the 335 now. The '71's were nice, lots of hp, I had a '72 and it was the 'worst deal I ever made' POS.

But back then old guitars were just that, old guitars, and old Mustangs were just old Mustangs.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

when i was about 14 i got a new guitar and i could have had any guitar around the price range of 500 dollars, first thing i went for was the stratocaster because of its reputation when i really could have gotten a much better guitar for the price, i really regret it because i could have gotten a nice hollowbody.


----------



## oldtelehacker (Jun 25, 2007)

*59 Tele/65 Jaquar*

I sold a 59 tele to a drummer friend (XIII on this forum, it's the guitar he talks about regretting selling I'm guessing) in 69 or 70 for $100. (He says $150 but I think it was a $100). I shoulda kept it because it was a player, but beat up. However I needed some quick coin, and at the time it was just a 10 year old "USED" guitar. The only thing makes me feel better about it is he seems to be beating himself up even more for trading it on a Peavey PA. Love to have that cash now but hey s**t happens. 65 Jaquar, same deal, played it, needed cash, sold it. 6 mos. later, for some reason, everybody wants a Jaquar. 59 Bassman in '67 etc etc. These were OLD, USED then. Who knew from vintage collectable. Especially guitars with bolt-on necks???
Having said that, wish I had all of them back now!!!


----------



## lespaul2 (Jun 27, 2007)

i have a few..... 1990-ish... sold a 1918-20's gibson 3/4... not sure if it was L-oo or L-o.... or a L-1 it had an arch back... anyway for $400... then a 1961 Olympic White strat traded for a 1969 camero (value was around $5000 at the time)... 1992-3 sold my 1957 Esquire to Gruhn for $6000... all which i kick myself every day.....


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

In 2002 I bought a beautiful '76 bicentennial Gibson Firdbird from a "reputable" music chain store for a measly $1000.00, I had to give it back 10 days later...turned out it was hot.

I sold my '68 Gibson ES335 for $2000.00, but it had a shaved neck and gave my hand a cramp every time I played it (it had a pencil neck), but it sounded amazing and looked gorgeous. I bought a '75 Fender Starcaster with the cash, and I still have the Starcaster.

I bought a near-mint Korg SE-500 Tape Echo for $90. It sounded killer, but I sold sold it shortly after for 3-times as much. I regretted selling it, found another for $250.00, now I can't get it working. Bah!

I could go on and on...so many bad stories of regret...but, on to the next find. I gotta get back on the horse!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

when i was 18 i was working in a Guitar shop localy, part time job for college, and i was in charge with my best friend of the guitar and amp department. We had a politicy about giving 50$ for ANY old guitar in echange for a new one. i don't know about now, but in those days we made a LOT of profit on fender and gibson. so we would pick-up at leat 4 or 5 50's and 60's guit each week, specialy around the holidays. My boss was a famous country singer from Quebec, so LOTS of people were comming from outa town just to guy from him.

We would end-up with a LOAD of 60's strat in the back, what we call now "relic" and basicaly take them appart and keep the hardware for spare parts and trough the rest away. We could keep ANY we wanted, but in those days, who wanted those!...me and my friend were only dreaming of buying a Jackson or a Kramer.

if i'de kept haft of the guit i had in those days, i would own a new BMW and would'nt have a mortgage on my house..hehehe


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

al3d said:


> when i was 18 i was working in a Guitar shop localy, part time job for college, and i was in charge with my best friend of the guitar and amp department. We had a politicy about giving 50$ for ANY old guitar in echange for a new one. i don't know about now, but in those days we made a LOT of profit on fender and gibson. so we would pick-up at leat 4 or 5 50's and 60's guit each week, specialy around the holidays. My boss was a famous country singer from Quebec, so LOTS of people were comming from outa town just to guy from him.
> 
> We would end-up with a LOAD of 60's strat in the back, what we call now "relic" and basicaly take them appart and keep the hardware for spare parts and trough the rest away. We could keep ANY we wanted, but in those days, who wanted those!...me and my friend were only dreaming of buying a Jackson or a Kramer.
> 
> if i'de kept haft of the guit i had in those days, i would own a new BMW and would'nt have a mortgage on my house..hehehe



Which makes you wonder...Who's responsible for the hype that made those old instruments quasi-mystical now?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Back about 7-8 years ago I was at a local shop in London talking with the owner when this fellow (50's) came in and wanted to trade his old Strat he had bought at that store used in the late 60's . It was a black , totally original 1961 except for a goofy sticker on it . Because this guitar was making noise and had not seen use for years he felt it best to get a new one because he was going to take up playing again . 
The owner was honest enough to tell him his guitar was valuable and that a general tune up and restringing would make it as good as new . :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude, that guy is ONE HELL of a honest shop owner..MANY, like 9.5 outa 10 would have taken the axe and given him like 100$ for it.



nitehawk55 said:


> Back about 7-8 years ago I was at a local shop in London talking with the owner when this fellow (50's) came in and wanted to trade his old Strat he had bought at that store used in the late 60's . It was a black , totally original 1961 except for a goofy sticker on it . Because this guitar was making noise and had not seen use for years he felt it best to get a new one because he was going to take up playing again .
> The owner was honest enough to tell him his guitar was valuable and that a general tune up and restringing would make it as good as new . :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

al3d said:


> Dude, that guy is ONE HELL of a honest shop owner..MANY, like 9.5 outa 10 would have taken the axe and given him like 100$ for it.


Yeah, most definitely, and not just shop owners. There are tons of stories of collectors paying 5$ for a painting or a rock that turned out to be worth millions.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Reading this thread is physically making my stomach turn. 

The worst deal I ever made was selling my Harmony Bobkat and vintage supro amp for $125 each in 1999. The harmony guitar now goes for around $400 & the amp for around $500. But the monetary value is only the half of it...these were my first instruments and I would LOVE to have them back for sentimental reasons.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

around 96 or 95 sold my original Vox Super Beatle with cabinet on stand for 500.00 cause it was solid state and too loud.4x12 with tweeters... should have,could have ,didnt, ah hell,now I use a Vietnamese Pathfinder,didnt even know Vox was in Nam! till I brought it home and put on my glasses^^^^


----------

